# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Old but good: UK Press: Global plan to rescue amphibians

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Sep. 19th, 2005: Global plan to rescue amphibians*

The price of saving the world's frogs, toads and salamanders from oblivion will top $400m (£220m) over five years.  This is the estimated cost of a global action plan drawn up during an expert summit in Washington DC, and backed by the UN's biodiversity agency IUCN. 

*Continued:* 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4262384.stm

----------

